# How to do Meditative Shadow work for DPDR



## FaceYourFear (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi there, Its been a long time and I'm going to share an update. I am doing well, feeling good, my depersonalization is completely cured and doesn't come back. Derealization is still there but less and every now in then things feel realer. All the other conditions BPD which was actually like mild Dissociative identity Disorder is resolving, so as the HPPD/Hallucinations.

Here's an intro on shadow work: Suppressed Negative emotions are the root cause of most psychological disorders including DPDR, anxiety, OCD, depression, etc.

As many know facing negative emotions the EFT approach(Saying limiting thoughts out loud with or without a positive setup or positive affirmation) can be helpful in resolving negative emotion, it obviously can be difficult.

I believe Meditative Shadow Work is the most gradual, consistent, and therefore easiest way to heal negative emotion. This includes having a meditative mindset. As Alan Watts once said many people today are talking to themselves all the time mentally. Meditation and maintaining a meditative mindset requires us to stop talking to ourselves mentally and to start hearing ourselves talk internally and feel our internal emotions good or bad. This also involves breathing and relaxing ourselves. As a Buddhist Monk said we can meditate all the time by breathing and observing our monkey minds or inner minds. It's good to understand that negative thoughts arising can be tools for rising negative emotions as a way of expression. Meditation is effective if you do it correctly.

Good Luck,​Face Your Fear​


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

FaceYourFear said:


> Hi there, Its been a long time and I'm going to share an update. I am doing well, feeling good, my depersonalization is completely cured and doesn't come back. Derealization is still there but less and every now in then things feel realer. All the other conditions BPD which was actually like mild Dissociative identity Disorder is resolving, so as the HPPD/Hallucinations.
> 
> Here's an intro on shadow work: Suppressed Negative emotions are the root cause of most psychological disorders including DPDR, anxiety, OCD, depression, etc.
> As many know facing negative emotions the EFT approach(Saying limiting thoughts out loud with or without a positive setup or positive affirmation) can be helpful in resolving negative emotion, it obviously can be difficult.
> ...


Interesting glad you are doing well. Have you got posts on how to do this shadow stuff?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Very happy for you! Do you mind sharing more in depth your meditative technique? I meditate too and try to do what you described, just observe and don't move attention or make any effort to change anything... in a nutshell


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I found this page. Is this the kind of thing you are doing?

http://suzanneheyn.com/shadow-work-embracing-the-dark-side/

She has a video and guided meditation:







__
https://soundcloud.com/user-604459995%2Ffeelingawarenessmeditationm4a


----------



## brightmorningstar (Jun 8, 2018)

if anyone here thinks their dp dr caused by repressed emotions, trauma, hatred etc. Read this book and apply the techniques for complete shadow-work. Sharon Salzberg- Revolutionary art of happiness. Forgive yourself, forgive the ones who caused you harm. Let it go and cultivate the love. It will heal itself.


----------

